

Thank You for Using Adblock - bbcbasic
http://i.share.pho.to/6c7078ab_o.png

======
dynomight
The hostility between users and ads and the presentation of ads as a penalty
for no-charge use must have been borne from the 'make money while you sleep'
mentality. Google ads are obnoxious and often try to trick you into clicking
fake download buttons to take who 'who knows where?'.

Popup blocking is native on most browsers and it was advertisers that were
largely responsible for those.

I often find myself wondering. Why don't content providers put some time into
pursuing an advertiser with related services to the content or of likely
interest to the viewers and 'make a deal' to present their products or
services? And likewise, people wanting to advertise can approach related
content providers. They can present the 'ad' as an equal part of the content
and no adblocking apps will sort it out.

Maybe they can use promo codes available within the website to receive a deal
of some sort. Who knows?

I'm looking forward to more straight forward and honest forms of advertising
that I hope will emerge when things like google's adsense etc start to falter
due to adblocking.

------
spb
I'm much more of the
[http://adblockbar.neocities.org/](http://adblockbar.neocities.org/) mindset,
and following the Twittersphere right now, there's a growing front among
tech's thought leaders right now that agrees with this.

------
a3n
I see that you're able to detect my adblocker. Please feel free to refuse to
serve your content to me.

Or STFU.

------
stonogo
I truly look forward to the day that all people who think something is worth
money charge money for it.

------
mastermojo
thats way too snarky.

